# What clippers do you use?



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm buying a few Angoras/Pygoras for my personal spinning use and I am interested in hearing what clippers y'all use for your goats/sheep. I need recommendations.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Lister Lasers with the Medium blade. I like the medium blade because I am much less likely to nick them.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....=35217681523&gclid=CL-YiuWp9r0CFQlafgodsVkAdA


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Lister Laser II clippers are really great and so is the shear head (which is interchangeable..awesome!). For the clipper, I use the fine blade. I've also tried the Covercote 24 tooth that leaves 5 mm of hair. I like the fine better. That's an expensive way to go when you just have a couple animals. I have some Wahl Arco SE clippers I bought for shearing angora rabbits. I used those with the 5 in 1 blade on pygora type B and C fleece and they did an excellent job. I also tried them on a preg angora that was really nervous and they did fine. It's slow going with the smaller blade width, but when you only have a small number of animals or a nervous, they are quiet. easy to use, and a little over $100.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I want a clipper that you can just comb through your dog's hair. Something that looks like a narrow hair brush. I love my dog but egads the cost of getting her groomed every time I turn around is a pain and I'm not sure I trust myself with dog clippers. lol!


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been house ridden due to a nasty sting in the night and have been watching shearing you tube videos all day. O.O I wish they had a class on shearing. I'm in Texas and all that comes up when I google is up north. I think it'd be nice to have a teacher trouble shoot me as I attempt to put an Angora on it's back and hold it between my legs. I can't IMAGINE my lamanchas putting up with that.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Kasota - You need a Flow Bee for your dog! Remember the dorky haircut? LOL

Midkiffsjoy - What do you think sung you?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have Premier 1(IIRC) they sell all kinds of sheep/goat stuff.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

raccoon breath said:


> Kasota - You need a Flow Bee for your dog! Remember the dorky haircut? LOL
> 
> Midkiffsjoy - What do you think sung you?


Flow Bee? I'll look into that. I'm new to having a dog that needs a hair cut, our adopted golden ret. Thanks.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

raccoon breath said:


> Lister Laser II clippers are really great and so is the shear head (which is interchangeable..awesome!). For the clipper, I use the fine blade. I've also tried the Covercote 24 tooth that leaves 5 mm of hair. I like the fine better. That's an expensive way to go when you just have a couple animals. I have some Wahl Arco SE clippers I bought for shearing angora rabbits. I used those with the 5 in 1 blade on pygora type B and C fleece and they did an excellent job. I also tried them on a preg angora that was really nervous and they did fine. It's slow going with the smaller blade width, but when you only have a small number of animals or a nervous, they are quiet. easy to use, and a little over $100.


What one can you use on a dog?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I have Premier clippers for the sheep and Oster for the horses. One of my Angoras seriously freaks out when you get anywhere near him with electric clippers, and is clipped mostly with a nice sharp pair of scissors. On my other angora I use a combination of all three -- the premiers for the body, osters for the legs and head. The wrinkly bits and belly area are usually clipped by hand. Midkiff, try shearing your goats standing. For my problem child I start with standing, then sit down on the ground with my legs out in front of me. I lay him between my legs, and he will usually nap while I finish him up. Good luck!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

7thSwan - I'm kinda curious if you ever tried your Premier's you talked about above? I've sheared bunnies, goats, sheep, and alpacas but not a densely coated golden. I'd ask a dog groomer or check out one of the online golden forums to find the best answer so you don't dump a bunch of money into something that doesn't work out or is expensive overkill for what you need.


----------

